
Google bids $900M US for Nortel patents - afterburner
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2011/04/04/google-stalking-horse-bidder-nortel-patents.html
======
chalst
I wonder if Google thinks that Microsoft might be violating a Nortel patent or
two?

